# BLM Burl



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2016)

Went to get my maple cut up today. Always a fun day for me. I enjoy the young man's company and I learn a lot opening the wood packages I bring. There is always an amazement in the wonderment of nature that wood provides us. Especially wild burly -curly quilty wood with lots of color. Or the white stuff that the maple can provide. wet enough to be growing...



 



 



 



 

Or some very colorful 3" curl and there is some quilt also in 3" - just have not unloaded that far yet. and yes- it is red /pink and solid.... and wet




 


And a while ago @robert flynt asked about some rayed burl blanks- Thought  forgot didn't ya...
This feels dry- will check when it drys out from cutting.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 31, 2016)

I like! I like a lot!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 31, 2016)

Man, now that's something I'd love to be there to see sliced open!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> I like! I like a lot!!!!!



Is that what you were thinking of? I will check moisture tomorrow and see where it is at.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Man, now that's something I'd love to be there to see sliced open!



I learn a lot- I bring Jake weird shaped stuff and he is quite inventive getting it cut. Burls are like Christmas presents-everyone is a surprise....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes the last three pictures took great if they a more than 5" wide!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Yes the last three pictures took great if they a more than 5" wide!


 last 4 pics are dry /wet. First of that group is blurry. 30" x 14" x 1 1/2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 31, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I learn a lot- I bring Jake weird shaped stuff and he is quite inventive getting it cut. Burls are like Christmas presents-everyone is a surprise....



When I picked up a Cherry Burl from Colin back in May we sliced the cap off with his mill. Pulling that cap off and seeing what lay beneath was awesome. I love cutting into a piece of wood, especially something burl or figured, and seeing what beauty is hiding within.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 1, 2016)

I am in awe. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow Mike that is pure awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 1, 2016)

Yummy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> last 4 pics are dry /wet. First of that group is blurry. 30" x 14" x 1 1/2



Are those are pictures of two different pieces of burl? If so I would like both of them.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 2, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Are those are pictures of two different pieces of burl? If so I would like both of them.



There is a whole series of them-about 20 x 30 x 2 or 1 1/2 I will dig them back out and get better pics and sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 2, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Are those are pictures of two different pieces of burl? If so I would like both of them.


Big money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm going to get a slab of Burl one day. I promise I am. Be quiet wife I don't care what you say I am going to spend your birthday money on some maple Burl. Ouch ok I didn't mean it leave me alone women. Shut up I want some more wood.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 2, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Big money


It's a disease and Mike Enables!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> It's a disease and Mike Enables!!!!


I know. He has knife scales. Pen blanks. Cutting board material and if you don't do any of that he has burls you can buy to just look at. He is a drug dealer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> It's a disease and Mike Enables!!!!





Tclem said:


> I know. He has knife scales. Pen blanks. Cutting board material and if you don't do any of that he has burls you can buy to just look at. He is a drug dealer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2016)

Hideous! Not only is it all wrinkly, but it looks like it's starting to decompose. I'm just glad I don't have a bunch of that crap taking up space in my shop!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 3, 2016)

You talking about the old geezer  or the burls?




_Lord forgive me for pickin on the old geezer! And, all the starving little pygmies out there on Maui! _

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> You talking about the old geezer  or the burls?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WHATTTTTT!!!!!!!! *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok I have looking through pile for both of those @robert flynt and I only can find this one. The other must be thicker then 1 1/2 or If this one works let me know or I will dig again. The cool thing about this burl is no inclusions......... Rare- at least for me. front back and size. 1 1/2 thick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 4, 2016)

Mike,
If Robert passes---Let me know. thanks Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 6, 2016)

damn mike those are all fantastic pieces! you do find the finest maple around man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 6, 2016)

It doesn't matter if it's thicker than 1 1/2", I just need some that is all ray lines. I will pass on that one because I would only be able to use the outer part of it that has plenty of ray line figuring.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> It doesn't matter if it's thicker than 1 1/2", I just need some that is all ray lines. I will pass on that one because I would only be able to use the outer part of it that has plenty of ray line figuring.



I will go back to pile.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Mike,
> If Robert passes---Let me know. thanks Jim



Robert passed on that one


----------

